# How tall are you



## Rebel (Jul 7, 2021)

Poll


----------



## pfft (Jul 7, 2021)

Where’s the over 7ft option

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 7, 2021)

6'1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Voyeur (Jul 7, 2021)

6'1


----------



## Rebel (Jul 7, 2021)

pfft said:


> Where’s the over 7ft option


Niga just vote over 6' or your real height under that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Elsa (Jul 8, 2021)

Tall enough to do almost all disneyland activities.


----------



## Sassy (Jul 8, 2021)

6 feet amazon women here


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 8, 2021)

i'm 5'4 but i'm still claiming 5'5


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 8, 2021)

5′ 2


----------



## Alita (Jul 8, 2021)

5'11 I believe.


----------



## trance (Jul 9, 2021)

6'2 masterrace


----------



## Balrog (Jul 9, 2021)

A little above 6’


----------



## verified (Jul 9, 2021)

I haven't kept track of my height but my last doctor's visit (6 months ago) had me at 6'1 so probably a little taller


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 10, 2021)

Shorter than my dick  

Real answer though... 6'4" or 198 cm


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 10, 2021)

Sassy said:


> 6 feet amazon women here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## savior2005 (Jul 10, 2021)

5'9 smh, since I was 14 (currently 27)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Djomla (Jul 10, 2021)

182.


----------



## Harmonie (Jul 10, 2021)

Either 5'4" or 5'5", IDK.


----------



## Lord Melkor (Jul 10, 2021)

193


----------



## Trinity (Jul 10, 2021)

5'1

.........

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 11, 2021)

6'3"

Or 190.5 cm.


----------



## Worm Juice (Jul 11, 2021)

Fuck you all

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2021)

8"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 11, 2021)

6 ft 4in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jul 11, 2021)

We have got some tall people here.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 11, 2021)

I am exactly six feet in height.

It would be nice to know which users who voted are male and which are female, because I like women who are very tall.

Reactions: Lewd 3


----------



## Rebel (Jul 13, 2021)

Worm Juice said:


> Fuck you all


This is getting ridiculous


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 13, 2021)

Worm Juice said:


> Fuck you all


Here we call the likes of you a "pocket girlfriend", I'm rather fond of that phrase myself

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 13, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Here we call the likes of you a "pocket girlfriend", I'm rather fond of that phrase myself


Gotta catch em all


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 13, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Gotta catch em all


GET IN MAH POCKET YA GIRLIE

In a very scottish accent.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 13, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> GET IN MAH POCKET YA GIRLIE
> 
> In a very scottish accent.


GAT EEN MÆ PAHKHET YÆ GARLÆ

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 13, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> GAT EEN MÆ PAHKHET YÆ GARLÆ


Someone's been around Disqie a lot


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 13, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Someone's been around Disqie a lot


I am also part Scot.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 13, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I am also part Scot.


I'm sorry...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 13, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> I'm sorry...


You're just jealous you dont get a complementary battle axe


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 13, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> You're just jealous you dont get a complementary battle axe


I have greek and thracian blood, I'm practically spartan so piss off


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 13, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> I have greek and thracian blood, I'm practically spartan so piss off


But do you have a battle axe?

No?


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 13, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> But do you have a battle axe?
> 
> No?


I got democracy, same beheading effect on a wider scale.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 13, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> I got democracy, same beheading effect on a wider scale.


But drastically unsatisfying compared to the cleaving weight of a battle axe.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 13, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> But drastically unsatisfying compared to the cleaving weight of a battle axe.


Dude I'm starting to suspect I know what shape your dildo is

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 13, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Dude I'm starting to suspect I know what shape your dildo is


Do people actually just collect dildos, tho?


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 13, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Do people actually just collect dildos, tho?


Stressful times demand accessible stress relief tools.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 13, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Stressful times demand accessible stress relief tools.


Then just play Doom at full blast.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 13, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Then just play Doom at full blast.


Dependind on which Doom you mean there you might not need the dildo after all


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 13, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Dependind on which Doom you mean there you might not need the dildo after all


Any of them

But for soundtrack purposes, Doom 2016

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 13, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Any of them
> 
> But for soundtrack purposes, Doom 2016


We got.

Doom 1 and 2: Heavy metal covers slideshow
Doom 3: Giger fucks Pinhead while the Thing watches
Doom 2016: More Aliens than Doom 1 tried to be
Doom Eternal: Tolkien's first metal album experience


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 13, 2021)

Doom 64: Special in more ways than one


----------



## trance (Jul 13, 2021)

2 people are shorter than 5ft it seems  

might still be kids tho


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 14, 2021)

Trance said:


> 2 people are shorter than 5ft it seems
> 
> might still be kids tho


Someone's smug cause they ain't some short bug


----------



## trance (Jul 14, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Someone's smug cause they ain't some short bug


im also curious if we've got some 7ft+ giants on this site

tallest i've seen reply so far is only 6'5


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 14, 2021)

Trance said:


> im also curious if we've got some 7ft+ giants on this site
> 
> tallest i've seen reply so far is only 6'5


"only"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gwiber (Jul 14, 2021)

I recently got mine measured for the first time, coincidentally. 190cm or 6ft 2 inches.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jul 15, 2021)

I’m a shorty. 160 cm.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 17, 2021)

Desiderius said:


> 5'1
> 
> .........



I'll trade but it's not much of an upgrade.

5'4


----------



## Gin (Jul 17, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> "only"


6'5 is still the upper end of normal

@Jim confirm

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## El Hit (Jul 18, 2021)

4 5


----------



## Solsikke (Jul 18, 2021)

I'm 6 ft when I wake up in the morning and 5'11 at the end of the night. Height fluctuation is real, my good friends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 19, 2021)

Gin said:


> 6'5 is still the upper end of normal
> 
> @Jim confirm


Now imagine how my classmates looked at me back in high school when I was already a whole head over them...


----------



## Raiden (Jul 20, 2021)

5'11''


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 3, 2021)

5'7 and a half

The half is important

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## wibisana (Oct 8, 2021)

i didnt measure my self using body parts

that said im short
165cm

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 25, 2021)

6'3'' - 6'4'' somewhere in there.


----------



## Uchiha Maddy (Oct 25, 2021)

6'1


----------



## Schneider (Oct 26, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> 198 cm





Djomla said:


> 182





Lord Melkor said:


> 193





Sunrider said:


> 190.5 cm





Gwiber said:


> 190cm





Dattebayo-chan said:


> 160 cm





wibisana said:


> 165cm


greetings, fellow cultured, civilised metricians.

176-177

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 13, 2021)

177~178cm or 5'10"


----------



## Larrk (Dec 6, 2021)

I hope I'm still growing...


----------

